# Do you like marshmallows?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. :yes


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

No. But I do like Marshmallow fluff. 

Marshmallows leave this really weird aftertaste in my mouth.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

if it doesn't contain gelatin i do.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Yus. Mostly in hot cocoa if they don't melt.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

By themselves? No. But I like them with other stuff.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I like them roasted over a fire, but any other way I hate them.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love how they smell but I wouldn't eat them fresh out of the bag. :b I love roasted marshmallows and they're good in potato souffle.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

If it's with chocolate then yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I had some nice ones once on holiday that were toasted and had a melted fruity flavoured centre (wish I knew how to make those/buy them), but other than that I haven't had toasted marshmallows for yeeeeears (since I was a child) and I really don't like non toasted marshmallows. I like the smell of toasted marshmallows though, I smelt some while going for a walk the other day :3


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea, I like them sometimes.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I remember when we used to make shapes with them in elementary school... and then we'd steal the bag and eat all of them. Good times. :yes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, they're tasty. I like them toasted and in ice cream.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Only when they are burnt. lol....or on smores.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea they are pretty good. I don't eat them that often though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheFather said:


> Marshmallows leave this really weird aftertaste in my mouth.


 We could make up some kind of cliquey term for it and pretend it's really desirable. Like coffee critics do.

You could pop a marshmallow in your mouth, chew it slowly and get this really weird look on your face. Like you're deep in thought. Make some magical hand gestures and try to describe what it tastes like. Anything other than "marshmallows" is what you're going for.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

They're OK...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

NO


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

No, I don't eat anything that contains white sugar.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, I like the king-sized ones.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never heard of em.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

only if you toast that shiz


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raphael200 said:


> Never heard of em.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

No. I fcking love marshmallows.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Well, they're alright, generally. Especially with hot chocolate.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

No


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seldom, though I would like to have a chair made from marshmallows.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Of course!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I do. You would think they'd only be edible with milk and cereals, but they are actually really good when you're just hungry and looking for something simple to eat.

Because I swear, most food you actually spend more energy making it than you're getting back from eating it. Stop the madness!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No, not really. Maybe if they're melted into a s'more they're okay.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I like soft things


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Marshmallows disappoint me. I don't know why, but they just do. I like the smell of them though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Miss P (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't decide.They don't really taste that good, but they keep me buying them over and over again.I guess I like their texture.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes. They were part of my childhood. Removing all the marshmallows in the Lucky Charms box was a common pass time to piss my brother off.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> We could make up some kind of cliquey term for it and pretend it's really desirable. Like coffee critics do.
> 
> You could pop a marshmallow in your mouth, chew it slowly and get this really weird look on your face. Like you're deep in thought. Make some magical hand gestures and try to describe what it tastes like. Anything other than "marshmallows" is what you're going for.


:lol

They're alright. Gotta be toasted though.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I like um when they're crammed between a Grahmn cracker and some hersheys chocolate.

But I can eat the mini ones by themselves.

Then again....I love fluff but I dislike peeps.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Noll said:


> if it doesn't contain gelatin i do.


:ditto


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Noll said:


> if it doesn't contain gelatin i do.


me too. i don't even know if vegan marshmallows exist though. still had to vote yes.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I love em! <3


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

Blackened enough to give the s'mores some extra crunch, please.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Noll said:


> if it doesn't contain gelatin i do.


Same :yes


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like plain marshmallows, but I love marshmallow peeps.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't know marshmallows contain gelatin?! U'm not a vegan, just surprised. But to answer the question, yes I love their fluffy goodness, and roasting marshmallows above a fire is the best way to eat them!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

They're okay.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Never had one, or seen one in real life for that matter. I don't even know what they're made of, I just know Americans like to "fry" them at campfires in movies haha.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

well yeah. they're the best part of lucky charms.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I love marshmallows. So versatile. Hot cocoa, Rice Krispie treats, s'mores, milkshakes, toasted, burnt, plain, dipped in dark chocolate, oh my goodness I want marshmallows.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I love marshmallows! So soft, moist and sweet.

*DELISH!*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes but I like you more Cletis.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.:no


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

melted in hot chocolate, yes.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Not when they make people look THIS scary:


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

No tbh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I miss rice krispie treats.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I like marshmallows in theory. I always think i'll like them more than I do. They seem to disappoint me :stu on their own anyways... but in s'mores they're amazing


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, in hot chocolate or roasted over a fire.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I only like them in hot chocolate. Other than that I don't like them


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Only when they're peeps. And those marshmallow krispie things that I haven't had in awhile...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

YES. Especially the mini ones. I have a habit of taking a bunch of the floofy little clouds and smooshing them between my index and thumb until it becomes one giant, homogeneous mass. I then proceed nibble away at the cumulus. My mum and sisters have gawked in shock and disgust before, but haters gonna hate.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm basically a typing marshmallow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just wanted to post to say that marshmallow is a funny word.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm pretty indifferent to marshmallows. If sitting around the campfire, sure I'll cook up a couple, probably never seek them out to eat them though.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes I do. Now you know.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I'd make love to it...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reclus said:


> Not when they make people look THIS scary:


I would never put them in a jar, or look that hysterical.

I like them, but usually with something else.

During the 3 1/2 Hurricane Ike outage, I remember toasting them over candle just for kicks. There were a lot of things I did like that - burning an Altoid, trying to wash clothes by hand.....:lol


----------

